# Prunning Potted Cactus



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 11, 2017)

The easy way.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2017)

Man. I've been doing it the hard way all these years...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> The easy way.
> View attachment 215389
> View attachment 215390
> View attachment 215391
> ...



Ye gads, man! Stop him before he prunes it right out of existence!!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't see how they eat it without getting stabbed in the tongue or mouth, or causing trauma to the throat or intestines.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice pix Len, nothing like self service cactus slurpees on a hot day.


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Aug 19, 2017)

Carol S said:


> I don't see how they eat it without getting stabbed in the tongue or mouth, or causing trauma to the throat or intestines.


same thing here, was wondering for a while, decided not to give my redfoot the prickly pear fruit because of all the thorns, is it safe? i can not imagine, i know sulcata adults will chow down anything with the pot but what about red foots? you know thorns are terrible, i get one in my finger and can not get it out for a day


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 22, 2017)

the Turtle Shepherd said:


> same thing here, was wondering for a while, decided not to give my redfoot the prickly pear fruit because of all the thorns, is it safe? i can not imagine, i know sulcata adults will chow down anything with the pot but what about red foots? you know thorns are terrible, i get one in my finger and can not get it out for a day


I get the most fruit from cactus that have spines, what I do to remove the spines from these fruits when feeding Walker is, I put about 25 fruits in a 8 inch nursery pot and shake them around like making a tossed salad and the spines come off by them rubbing together. You can rinse with water to remove the loose spines if you want. What he is eating in the pics doesn't have enough spines to worry with. The red and yellow footed tortoises that I have kept ate cactus with no problems.


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Aug 22, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I get the most fruit from cactus that have spines, what I do to remove the spines from these fruits when feeding Walker is, I put about 25 fruits in a 8 inch nursery pot and shake them around like making a tossed salad and the spines come off by them rubbing together. You can rinse with water to remove the loose spines if you want. What he is eating in the pics doesn't have enough spines to worry with. The red and yellow footed tortoises that I have kept ate cactus with no problems.


thank you, i was thinking about adding some small gravel and shake and rinse, i will try


----------

